# Mushy Fest this year ?



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2007)

Well its April, sooooo I presume we really oughta think about starting a May bank holiday picinic type thread as per normal.

Last bank holiday in May on the Sunday @ the usual place. (If you dont know ya better PM me)

bring whatever you wish to consume  and things to play with. 

So any interest ?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll be with you in spirit


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

If its happening I'm putting it my diary.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2007)

Tanky, please, you have to come.

If we could get you, fizz, sparkling, and shells in one place at the same time we would have created the ultimate. . . 

er. . .


something.







I dunno what but we would have created it. 

probably the ultimate giggling mess but hey its an ultimate


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2007)

Doesn't clash with this does it?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2007)

spookilly enough it does.


Its up to people with a higher security clearance then myself to move the date of it I'm afraid.  

Its nice to have a choice though and it'll be sad that some people wont be there. But as we're such a rag taggle bunch anyway, even if theres only a couple of us it'll be fun


And we'll have ice poles


----------



## Crispy (Apr 5, 2007)

Arse 
Have a nice time though you lot!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2007)

no can do I'm afraid bombscare, it's our wedding anniversary


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2007)

We'll feck it lest see what public opinion wants. 

theres two bank holidays in May so: 

First one

Second one

or dont mind

Personally I dont mind


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2007)

Poll started and the dont minds will be added to the winner. So only put dont mind if you really dont mind.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2007)

Got no chance of me doing fek all on the first Bank hol weekend as I am working. May is a dodgy time for us lot that teach the masses how to pass tests innit.  

End of may for me all the way, then the crappy stressful useless indicators of supposed academic intelligence will be over for another year...thank fek!


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't mind so long as it co incides with Grthro or Issy and all the general Bristol crew.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 5, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Got no chance of me doing fek all on the first Bank hol weekend as I am working. May is a dodgy time for us lot that teach the masses how to pass tests innit.
> 
> End of may for me all the way, then the crappy stressful useless indicators of supposed academic intelligence will be over for another year...thank fek!





I knew there was a major reason why we did it on the last weekend

and Fizz has the highest security clearance


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2007)

cheers hon


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2007)

I should actually be able to make it this time. 
I was being wiped out by prescription meds last year (though I didn't realise it at the time).


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2007)

Be good to see you GG


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> no can do I'm afraid bombscare, it's our wedding anniversary



A likely story 

Some people will come up with any excuse


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2007)

don't pick on me, I'm ill 

with some sort of lurgy picked up in your city


----------



## sparkling (Apr 5, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> don't pick on me, I'm ill
> 
> with some sort of lurgy picked up in your city



I always come back with some kind of Bristol lurgy.  Do you feel tired, emotional, have waves of hysteria that are accompanied with flashbacks?  

I often end up with some kind of flu or bad cold that lingers on for about 6 weeks...so I have to make sure I am fit and healthy to cope with the Bristol lurgy that follows a visit.


<makes a mental note to start taking vitamin c in time for May.>


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2007)

nah, I've got some sort of glandular thing. so maybe it's not really bristol's fault


----------



## dervish (Apr 5, 2007)

Some people just can't take Bristol.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 6, 2007)

End of May would be better. Just had a look at the Zummerset donkey cart web site.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 10, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I always come back with some kind of Bristol lurgy.  Do you feel tired, emotional, have waves of hysteria that are accompanied with flashbacks?
> 
> I often end up with some kind of flu or bad cold that lingers on for about 6 weeks...so I have to make sure I am fit and healthy to cope with the Bristol lurgy that follows a visit.
> 
> ...




*coughs "Comedown Tuesday"*


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 13, 2007)

So anyway back on track. 

may as well call a result so we're doing it on the second bank hoilday then


Thats 26/27/28 May.


----------



## sparkling (Apr 13, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So anyway back on track.
> 
> may as well call a result so we're doing it on the second bank hoilday then
> 
> ...




Yay!!!   Can I book a room please...or if not a room then a likkle bed will do or if not a whole bed then a shared one or even just a small space.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Yay!!!   Can I book a room please...or if not a room then a likkle bed will do or if not a whole bed then a shared one or even just a small space.



It'll have to be the front room again sparkly one as the once spare room has now well and truly been reclaimed by the fledgling that hath returneth innit.


CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Isambard (Apr 17, 2007)

Will check Zummerzet donkey cart when my flatmate pays the friggin rent thats between 3 and seven weeks over due.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 17, 2007)

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## Isambard (Apr 17, 2007)

Computer says no. 
I've checked Cardiff, Birmingham and even bloody Stansted but nothing cheaper.
The flight alone is £120 minimum for shitty times.
That is a lot for a long weekend innit and I can't stay longer cos of work.





 I even had a date lined up in Bristol with a kinky big strapping rugby player I met off a gentlemen's gentlemen website and all.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh no!

It wont be the same without you izzy  

Ah COJONES!!!!!


----------



## space-hopper (Apr 21, 2007)

i'm back in 't'  country by then and i'm gonna make an effort to make it due to me missing outy on kabu this year....


----------



## Isambard (Apr 22, 2007)

But I've a vague idea in my head for summat in July innit.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 24, 2007)

hey its a shame ya cant make it izzy but we'll party for ya man

So If I do a bit of a quick roll call so far the list is

me 
Fizzy
sparkly
spacey
gg


Brainy ??


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, Im gonna start searching for 'entertainment' now...


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 27, 2007)

perhaps I could send milesy down to do a song and dance for you?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2007)

That would be good


----------



## Isambard (May 4, 2007)

MIND THEM STONES!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 4, 2007)

Bollocking fukwit cuntywassacks!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2007)

OK.

For Anyone interested ( and I'm not sure there is) Bombscare and I are not gonna be able to sort it.

I've far too much going on and we hardly get any time together so we will be doing other stuff in 'private'  

Be really strange not to spend the last bank hol in may with certain peeps but things change innit...

Hopefully we will sort a big mushy mash up when we build our log cabin in the woods soon...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2007)

Oh well, fishing it is then


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2007)

Awww soz GG.

I'm bogged down with stuff and am having to make social sacrifices for a few months.


----------



## space-hopper (May 22, 2007)

hmm tbh i'm so skint it hurts and not coming to bristrol can only save money  but as soon as fundage allows i shall be up to see the usual suspects


----------



## sparkling (May 26, 2007)

I think it wasn't meant to be this year...the weather forecast is horrible for Sunday and Monday.


I wonder if the Mushy fests are at an end now?  They were brilliant fun.  Following the sun down from our tree towards the woods, the Dendrons, the moving armchair, the convienient conveniences that Bombscare arranged for us all, the rolling stones, the wee spot, the wonderful nats. 

It became such a special almost magical place that during Ashton Court I almost resented the invasion of the many and wanted to keep it all just for us.

So many laughs with so many wonderful people.  Thank you all for such precious memories...lots of love and hope to see you when I defintely pop down to Bristol in August.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 26, 2007)

Yay!

Can't wait to see you!

I think we'll make this a 'civilised' visit though...


----------



## sparkling (May 27, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> Can't wait to see you!
> 
> I think we'll make this a 'civilised' visit though...




Yep we're all growned up now


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2007)

I reckon I'm quite close to being growned up .. just in time for senility to put things into reverse ... I'm not looking forward to un-hitting puberty (again)


----------

